# bioshock error



## RoBe (Dec 26, 2006)

after you go down in the pod type thing to rapture and go through the wee tunnely bit, after the second loading screen from beginning i think, i either get a bsod saying 'windows has encountered an error and will shut down your pc' or the 'windows has encountered a problem and needs to close. to send error report....' window. I have reinstalled the game twice and got the same problem each time, could it be a corrupt disc or something?

thanks


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

1.) Have you tried patching the game? (I believe there is already one patch out). 
2.) Is this a pirated copy?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Question 2... very suttle 

Update your drivers too.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

also..please say what graphics card you have...as ther is major problems with pixel shader 2 cards running this game


----------



## WroZZa (Jun 23, 2007)

get these files first ....then depending on what video card you have there is a ATI hot fix you need or the Nivida 163 force ware update

Get those things first then check back if you still have problems

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...d9-ae1a-4a14-984d-389c36f85647&DisplayLang=en

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...f3-0949-487b-9247-8fee451bf952&DisplayLang=en


----------



## tony oh (Mar 22, 2007)

Did you download the driver nvidia released for this game as apparently there were some issues with the last set and this game.

Just incase. 


_Edit: hate when the above happens.....lol_


----------



## RoBe (Dec 26, 2006)

no, i've not patched it yet. And it's a completely legit disc 
I'm running a pny 7600gs, not sure about the drivers though. I'll try patching and getting what wrozza posted and get back to you.

thanks for your help


----------



## WroZZa (Jun 23, 2007)

if you have 7600 ....you need that Nvidia patch

because I'm nice  
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_163.44.html


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

There are newer NVIDIA drivers available.
Windows XP NVIDIA ForceWare Release Beta Version 163.67


----------



## WroZZa (Jun 23, 2007)

Yeh I'm aware ..... I cant go to Nividia's site from work so I had to grab the links from a old email . But that driver will get the game working and at the very least get him in the right direction to fix his problem ....... Judging that eh has responded back I assume his game is working


----------



## imabiggles (Sep 12, 2007)

BlooChoo said:


> also..please say what graphics card you have...as ther is major problems with pixel shader 2 cards running this game


Yeah, like they will not run it.


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

RoBe posted what card is being used...a pny 7600gs..which is a DX9 and *SM 3.0* video card.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

imabiggles said:


> Yeah, like they will not run it.


well thats not strictly true, it runs to some extent with a few well placed hacks in the shaders.psk. my gf runs it on her ATI x850 which is a shader 2b version. you may also have some problems with the 7 series nvidia cards with shading so i sugest doing this:

go to C:\Program Files\2K Games\BioShock\Builds\Release

once in the release folder, open "default" in notepad and scroll all the way to the bottom of the screen. Change the script line "HighDetailShaders=True" to "HighDetailShaders=False". Do this because the Shadow creater drivers in the game do not work well with series 6 or 7 Nvidia cards EVEN IF you update all your card drivers.


----------



## kockaboy (May 10, 2008)

sorry for reopening this old topic but i have exactly problem as robe, I have this card down,is there any fix for me or some patch or etc? pls help, thx


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

do exactly as i stated above..your problem is u have shader version 2...and the game needs shader 3 cards..the shader hacks will allow you to play the game fine, but it might look a bit funny


----------



## kockaboy (May 10, 2008)

my card have shader 3 as u can se on pic,but I can t play ,game get on my nerve so i deleted her


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

when was the last time you updated the graphics drivers?


----------



## kockaboy (May 10, 2008)

more precise 29.2.2008


----------

